# Look 555, 565



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

Hello. A local LBS recommended a Look 555 or 565 among others (Merckx 3xm and Merlin cr3.25) and I was hoping someone could provide me with some feedback. I'm a recreational rider who enjoys longer rides, often has an achy lower back, but who likes the feedback of a responsive frame. What are your thoughts on these frames, its durability, the Look warranty, etc.


----------



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

Really like my 555. I match your description - recreational rider, like longer rides, haven't done any racing in several years. Up to 5 hours on my 555, training for first century ride on the 555 in a couple of months. Gives good road feedback, but smoothes out the rough stuff nicely. Have never ridden a 565, so can't give a comparison. Had the 555 for 2 or 3 months, so nothing specific about longevity, and no need for any warranty inquiries.


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a Look 55 2006 model with Centaur components. Very responsive bike and had no problems with it. It was a final toss up between the Trek Madone and the 555 bike.
Nothing wrong with the Trek which came with Shimano Ultergra comps but the paint job and Campy parts of the Look bike did win me over. It was one of the best priced bike for me esp as a carbon fiber frame Campy equipped bike.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

One thing to keep in mind is that the 06 and 07 555's are completely different... the 07 555 is now made in Taiwan and uses a different construction method called "tube to tube" technology compared to the lugged 06 model.


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

Check out the previous posts on more details of Look 555 frame for 2007, link below.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=777380#poststop
Don't know how much difference in terms of ride between the 06' amd 07' Look 555 frames are but your best bet is to try them out. All the Look 555 frames are gone at my favourite bike store so I don't know what's left of the 06' models in Canada or the US.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*its harder than that to choose between 565 and 585*

I just went to a bycicling show here in Melbourne Australia and spoken to local Look distributor about 2007 555 and 2007 565. This is because these two are on my short list for a possible 2007 new bike buy.

This guy said to me *very confidently* that 565 will offer a better ride quality than 555 will. He said 585 "origin" will offer about the same ride quality as 565, a bit less perhaps and in case of 585 "ultra" noticably less and noticably stiffer in return.

are there any 565 owners out there to confim or disagree?

It appears that 2007 geometry of Asian made 555 is closer to 565/585 than 2006 model was.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

If you go with the 05 555, it comes with the 5 series fork. Ebay seems to have a few of these frames at a reasonable price. I'm coming from a 20 year old Montagner from my racing days so the 555 feels like a Ducati in comparsion


----------



## Bobby D (Oct 29, 2006)

You can get a great deal on an 2006 555, 565 or 585 online. Our shop has some great close out deals. We can sell you a frame or complete bike. As mentioned in previous posts by others, the 2007 555 is NOT the same bike as the 2006 or 2005 model. It is a price point bike to compete with others. Although it is a nice bike, it is not on the same level as other 555's. Feel free to contact me for more pricing info.


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

I believe the Look warranty is 5 years. Don't know the details of the warranty though.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Thanks for your input*

Thanks for everyone's input. I just chose another frame, but really appreciated everyone's time and the info/good words about Look. My choice in another brand was based on my a different choice in frame material.


----------

